# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  It's 2018, where is that cure?

## Thomas84

2018 is supposed to be the year of the cure for baldness. But it's not. It's not going to happen. I've been reading that we have to wait for autumn 2018. Yeah... And after that: "it's going to be spring 2019." And then: "Oops... Not yet, some more testing to do... Wait for fall 2019." Etc.

To all those so called scientists and professors out there: don't lie. Just let people know that you're not able to provide a cure. What you're doing right now, is martyring people by giving them false hope. Don't say "we need some more time, we're now hopeful for 6 months later."

----------


## jacksprat

I had a hair transplant 25 years ago and nothing much has moved on since.

----------


## mrclean

If replicel is not out by end of year I will lose all hope.

----------


## hal

Silly Rabbit...

The answer is always 5 to 7 years away for a viable treatment/cure.

in my 35 years of experience with the struggles of hair loss, that answer has never changed...

----------


## Washate

1. CBD (cannabidiol)
 CBD is a cannabinoid that is naturally found in hemp, and its been attracting attention lately. CBD-rich Hemp Oil has become extremely popular over the last year, especially since its legalization. CBD is known to have several medical benefits due to its ability to interact with receptors throughout the body -- some of them being serotonin and endocannabinoid receptors responsible for the regulation of mood and pain relief.
 2. THC (tetrahydrocannabinol)
 THC is another cannabinoid found in hemp that gets people high. This active ingredient is well known for easing symptoms associated with anxiety and stress. In fact, its psychoactive effects make it a great natural remedy for treating insomnia and other sleep disorders.
 3. CBDA (cannabidialdehyde)
 CBDA is another cannabinoid that is present in both CBD and THC. However, research suggests that it may actually provide even greater medical benefits than CBD alone.
 4. Cannabinoids
 This includes the cannabinoids that we already know about like THC, CBD, and CBDA. But researchers suggest there could be many others yet to be discovered.
 5. Terpenes
 Terpenes are compounds found in the Cannabis sativa flower that add distinct flavor profiles to strains. While they may not necessarily affect the medicinal properties of the plant, they do enhance users' experiences with different varieties. Most terpene studies have focused on the positive effects of limonene, a citrusy terpene, and pinene, a piney note. Other terpenes include linalool, myrcene, and ocimene.
 6. Amino Acids
 Amino acids are chemical building blocks that give rise to protein structures in the human body. There are 20 basic amino acids in the human body, and foods containing these building block amino acids help build muscle and regulate metabolic processes.
 7. Omega 3 Fatty Acids
 Omega 3 fatty acids are polyunsaturated fats that offer consumers a wide variety of health benefits. These oils are added to food products today in order to meet consumer demand. Fish oil supplements are rich in omega 3s; however, new evidence shows that fish consumption may increase cardiovascular risks. That means eating fish isn't always the best option for those looking to reap the anti-inflammatory, antioxidant rewards of omega 3s. Soybean oil and flax seed oil are good dietary sources of omega 3s.

----------

